# Stupid People Judging Games



## Xenke (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, I just want to make a thread where people talk about the stupid things people have said when they explain why they don't like a game.

Here, let me start.

[while playing online multiplayer] "This game is stupid. It's no fun if everyone can run at the same speed."

I sincerely hope he realized at some point that if people didn't run at the same speed, it'd be huge bullshit because they people who could run faster would have an unfair advantage.

Granted, he did just chase someone for a couple minutes, trying to assassinate them, but that doesn't make his statement any less retarded. :I


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 18, 2011)

I know some people who gave Heavy Rain a rash of shit because "it's just one long quick time event."

There's just a lot more to it than that.  Though I have a hard time categorizing it as a traditional game, it certainly stands on its own merits as a compelling interactive experience to me.  I've found myself more than once agonizing over a decision at certain plot points, only to have some internal clock run out because I didn't think fast enough and a dude pulls a shotgun on me and my character has to run for his life.

Someone also complained about when he shot someone in a town in Fallout 3.  "Why the hell can't I go back to Megaton after I shot Moriarty?"  Because it's common sense that people wouldn't like you if you're a murdering psychopath.  Get in a first-person view and suddenly the game must be a shooting gallery.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 18, 2011)

"What the fuck is wrong with this game? Why come it's not more like Silent Hill?" me the first time I played Siren. 

As for Fallout 3, if anything my beef with it is how you can go back to most places _at all_ after killing someone. Seriously, just stay away long enough and they forget you did anything. I have yet to play a purely evil path yet, but I'm looking forward to blowing up the citadel and wondering how the fuck these people let me near the controls in the first place after I was responsible for the destruction of megaton, tenpenny tower humans and ghouls alike, and arefu, and the family, and republic of dave, and you get the picture...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 18, 2011)

"I don't get it..." and "Why aren't the graphics pretty?" (or something similar) are the two I hear most often when showing certain other people the games I play.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

too many gamers are whores for OOH SHINY graphics.  It could be a mediocre game but make those graphics look great and GUARANTEED SALE.  Of course, they won't stay with it for long, most likely... but that's when you sell them another SHINY mediocre game!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> "I don't get it..." and "Why aren't the graphics pretty?" (or something similar) are the two I hear most often when showing certain other people the games I play.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> too many gamers are whores for OOH SHINY graphics.  It could be a mediocre game but make those graphics look great and GUARANTEED SALE.  Of course, they won't stay with it for long, most likely... but that's when you sell them another SHINY mediocre game!


 
It seems that most gamers care about the technology that can make a game have an "Uncanny valley" appeal than with storyline. 

Great marketing tool if you want to appeal to those that want the technology than the story. It's sad when you think about it too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2011)

How about people who play games that require you to survive a lengthy learning curve and make use of more serious/thought-out play and after their first round of the game they say "it's gay" and go back to TF2?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 18, 2011)

I swear to fucking god I could compile a list of the games I consider must-plays and gamers these days would just stare at the list like idiots.  Call of Doody whores, Failo fratboys, morons who think Borderlands was an RPG, God of War lovers, etc...



Gibby said:


> How about people who play games that require you to survive a lengthy learning curve and make use of more serious/thought-out play and after their first round of the game they say "it's gay" and go back to TF2?


 
AAAAAARGH HATE HATE HATE THESE PEOPLE

Demon's Souls was like a glimmer of hope for the possible elucidation of consoletards as to what comprises a good, challenging game.  So much for that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How about people who play games that require you to survive a lengthy learning curve and make use of more serious/thought-out play and after their first round of the game they say "it's gay" and go back to TF2?


 
They need to be thwacked on the head with a lead pipe.



Tycho said:


> Demon's Souls was like a glimmer of hope for the possible elucidation of consoletards as to what comprises a good, challenging game.  So much for that.



Demon's Souls was fustrating but addicting like a British Sitcom with a cliffhanger ending. 
IMO, that was one of the better games of 2010 that was well thought out.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> too many gamers are whores for OOH SHINY graphics.


 
I have to admit being guilty of this, but I am easily impressed and these days try to make it a point to finish all games I pick up.


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Games should never, EVER be judged beforehand just because it has bad graphics. And games don't ALWAYS have to make sense to be good. Sure, a realistic and understandable plot and nice graphics can do wonders for a game, I admit; it can turn a good game into a fantastic game. But alone good graphics and realistic plots for a game are pretty much meh.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2011)

*Insert anything said by IGN here*
*Insert a ton of stuff said by X-Play here* 
*Insert a tone of stuff said by the Irate gamer here - especially his review for Zack and Wiki*

Lessee generally whenever people start letting a steamroller bias drive they say a lot of really really stupid things. You know what I mean - they stop finding the game bad on its own merits and trash it because they have a bias with it.


Examples include:

-"Dragon age sucks because it's not Baldur's Gate 2."
-ALL of what Game Misinformer said about FarmVille.
-"Halo sucks because I'm not good at it."
-"This game sucks because Yahtzee said so."
-"This game sucks because the Angry Video Game Nerd said so"
-"Metroid Other M sucks - I mean the series creator would be disappointed at this!" (Yes, I heard people say this.)
-"If Samus can't charge, then I hate this game."
-"Brawl sucks because it's made by Nintendo."
-"The Japanese ruined pokemon!" 
-"This game sucks because it's an RPG."
-"This game sucks because it's an FPS."
-"This game sucks because it's not Half-Life."
-"World of warcraft sucks because it's not Starcraft: Ghost."
-"This game sucks because it's not Morrowind."
-"This game sucks because the Irate Gamer said something positive about it."
-*Insert all of Game Misinformer's review of Botkai: The Sun is in your hands here*
-*Insert a good 50% of the criticism listed towards Megaman Battle Network here*
-"Kingdom Hearts sucks because the graphics are kiddy."
-"This game sucks because the graphics are kiddy."
-"Halo sucks because it's not gritty - sci-fi is gritty and it's all vomited glowing rainbows."


Even worse when I read a review that makes me wonder if they even played the game - I see a lot of reviews sent to the Idiot Gamers Network or on GameFAQs that flat out contradict what happens in the game. Gems include:

-"Tales of the Abyss's battle system is complex, and has many layers to it. You can't just get by in this game by button mashing for sure." Then later in the review, they said, "The battle system is just all button mashing to use fang blade."
-"So you're playing as some effeminate man named Lightning and the game is all about hunting l'Cie, you get other such people like soem dude named Snow, Sazh, Vanille, Fang, and hope blablabla.."
-"Nomura didn't care when he did the translation for Dragon Quest IV DS."
-"Master Chief is just another Space Marine killing stupid alien monsters like in Aliens. Yawn. Another space marine? I remember this story when it was in Doom."
-"Call of Duty is just another Doom clone."
-"I never understood the appeal behind Undying - I mean you just go shoot zombies to escape from Hell. This was like Doom." 
-"The story is something you read in the history books." (This is for Call of Duty *4*, btw.)
-"Why did Square-Enix tough Modern Warfare 2? I mean it's all full of effeminate men." (Square-Enix only published it in *JAPAN*.)
-"The final proverbial nail in the coffin was that "this is Working Designs, and this game really blows". If this game was made by THQ it would've gotten a 4. However, like I said, this is Working Designs and my score dropped one last time for this frisbee to a 1. Thank you very little." (Working Deisgns only *published* the game - Taito made it.) 
-*Insert anythign that credits/blames the Publisher for the game in its entirety.* 

Evidently nobody seems to know what a publisher even is...


Basically, whenever people start letting their biases drive the review, it loses all credibility. Hey I didn't like Modern Warfare that much, it's not tailored to my interests, but do I say it sucks on basis of being a FPS and not much else? Course not - it's still well designed. I *really* don't like Team Fortress 2 either yet I still have positive things to say about it. Basically, if you're going to be constructive, put your biases aside and don't rewrite it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> -"This game sucks because it's not Half-Life."



Oh, I have to chip in on this one. Look at those idiots who drool like mad over the source engine and its mods (very old engine now). People hold it in such high regards and people go HUUURRRR ITS GOT PHYSICZ AND GRATE TEXTUREZ. Hmm... The textures in a game are made by the developer teams, and it's not up to the engine what a texture looks like, and games have had physics for god knows how long.



> -*Insert anythign that credits/blames the Publisher for the game in its entirety.*



Oh, I gotta say something about this one, too. Sometimes the publisher _can_ affect the final product in ways. Look at AVP3. Rebellion aren't exactly a large company and they've been working on AVP3 for a very long time, but their publisher has got them right by the balls, forcing them to speed up the release. What was the end product? A game full of bugs and _terrible_ balance and exploits in the game that could've been ironed out if the developers had more time. These problems became known post-release and have turned off a lot of people who were going to buy it, thus dropping the sales figures. Because of the ever decreasing amount of popularity, Sega ended up dropping support for AVP3. 

So what happened? Sega demanded that the game be released NOW so they could get their money, and the game was released before it was actually finished! This deterred many people which made the game sell less and this couldn't help anything on the publisher/developer's side of things so the publishers say "fuck it, we don't wanna waste any more money" and stopped all support, making the game stay forever in its unfinished state.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2011)

As said by many a newb playing on Hard difficulty on Killing Floor without levelling any perks first, "wtf this is shit". 

Bear in mind there are 2 lower difficulty levels to play on, and they made it quite hard for you to die.

Instead of simply making it quite hard.

(Bear in mind half of them don't even appear to know how to aim their weapon)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> As said by many a newb playing on Hard difficulty on Killing Floor without levelling any perks first, "wtf this is shit".


 
This got worse with the new tip-top Hell On Earth difficulty.

A lot of the people who join don't even know what a fleshpound is. click my sig to add me on steam for a quick game. B)


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> -"Call of Duty is just another Doom clone."


This made me literally fall off my chair in laughter.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh, I have to chip in on this one. Look at those idiots who drool like mad over the source engine and its mods (very old engine now). People hold it in such high regards and people go HUUURRRR ITS GOT PHYSICZ AND GRATE TEXTUREZ. Hmm... The textures in a game are made by the developer teams, and it's not up to the engine what a texture looks like, and games have had physics for god knows how long.



Source _is_ old now, but it was such a step forward at the time that it still holds up well today, and for comparatively minimal resources too.  Part of it comes from that what really nice engines have been developed since Source tend to get used on one popular title, and that seems to be it, while engines like Unreal Engine 3 and Gamebryo keep getting used over and over for everything else.  Don't get me wrong, I love Fallout: New Vegas, but Gamebryo needs to fucking die.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Source _is_ old now, but it was such a step forward at the time that it still holds up well today, and for comparatively minimal resources too.  Part of it comes from that what really nice engines have been developed since Source tend to get used on one popular title, and that seems to be it, while engines like Unreal Engine 3 and Gamebryo keep getting used over and over for everything else.  Don't get me wrong, I love Fallout: New Vegas, but Gamebryo needs to fucking die.


 
Well Unreal Engine 3 gets _tons_ of new features added, y'know. When the engine first came out with Unreal Tournament 3 in 2005/6 (I fail to remember exactly) it was _totally different_ to the Unreal Engine 3 build we have now in 2011. It's pretty much Unreal 4 right now and in fact, the real Unreal 4 isn't too far ahead of us in terms of game development times. Sure, it's the same name which gets overused and boring, but not the features and what they produce!


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Amnesia the Dark Descent is a fantastic experience. But so many players labeled it 'boring' or 'slow' and asked things like "When do I get a gun?" "How can I kill the monsters?" 

Some games are meant to be experienced rather than approached like just 'another game to beat' >.< 
Oh, but the nudity freaks these people out to no end. >.> ugh


----------



## Riley (Jan 18, 2011)

"Halo Reach is too fast paced."

Reach had the slowest gameplay of all the Halo games, which I thought would have been hard to do after 3, which I thought would be hard to do after 2, and the same for 1.  

And here I was, getting pissed off that Unreal Tournament 3 was so goddamn slow compared to 2004/99.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 18, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Amnesia the Dark Descent is a fantastic experience. But so many players labeled it 'boring' or 'slow' and asked things like "When do I get a gun?" "How can I kill the monsters?"
> 
> Some games are meant to be experienced rather than approached like just 'another game to beat' >.<
> Oh, but the nudity freaks these people out to no end. >.> ugh


 
I liked being a dumbass and ragging on that game. :3


----------



## StriderAuerion (Jan 18, 2011)

I get really annoyed at younger gamers who play older games via emulator solely to bash it unfairly. I've heard all of the following at one time or another:

"Omg! Mario Bros.2 SUCKS because it's not teh realz mario bros. 2!!!1!!"  

"Contra sux! It's impossible! So Impossible you need a code!!1! Ghosts & Goblins sux too!!!11" 

"Old Atari adventure games are unplayable!11! Especially this piece of shovelware, Swordquest: Fireworld!!1!" 

"Anything made by LJN sux! So this game 'Maximum Carnage' is absolute garbage!11!" 

"ALL fmv games suck!" 

I can go on, but you get idea. -.-


----------



## Jw (Jan 18, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I know some people who gave Heavy Rain a rash of shit because "it's just one long quick time event."
> 
> There's just a lot more to it than that.  Though I have a hard time categorizing it as a traditional game, it certainly stands on its own merits as a compelling interactive experience to me.  I've found myself more than once agonizing over a decision at certain plot points, only to have some internal clock run out because I didn't think fast enough and a dude pulls a shotgun on me and my character has to run for his life.


 Yeah, I know. it did have its problems, but it was easily the most gut-wrenching game I ever played. Bizarre kind of thing when you occasionally have to force yourself to realize it's a program and not a movie or reality. But I told a friend about it, and he said "oh it can't be as awesome as God of War III, cause that game has quick time stuff and lots of cool fighting." Then he calls Heavy rain a heap and a waste of time when he played it, but he doesn't even have the trophy you get for basically starting a game :/

the whole idea of game superiority is strange anyway. If you wanted to play "Halo" or "CoD", you would have put that disk in your system. But nope, let's try something different. Replace those names with any popular game of your choice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Then he calls Heavy rain a heap and a waste of time when he played it, but he doesn't even have the trophy you get for basically starting a game :/


 
Slap the shit out of him for me. :v


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2011)

I hate it when people get irrationally pissed off because I like a game they don't. I've been called so many names because I like games like Halo or WoW.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate it when people get irrationally pissed off because I like a game they don't. I've been called so many names because I like games like Halo or WoW.


 

I wish there was a "This, this, this, this, FUCKING THIS" button. :/ That's why my signature is like that.


----------



## Delta (Jan 18, 2011)

"Bullets don't fall in real-life, this sucks." :I
yay texas


----------



## Xenke (Jan 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> "Bullets don't fall in real-life, this sucks." :I
> yay texas


 
Oh lord, gravity.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate it when people get irrationally pissed off because I like a game they don't. I've been called so many names because I like games like Halo or WoW.


 
you like halo and/or WoW?

diiiieeee

no it's ok... I like harvest moon so... :C


----------



## Xenke (Jan 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> you like halo and/or WoW?
> 
> diiiieeee
> 
> no it's ok... I like harvest moon so... :C


 
Harvest Moon taught me about how to get cows to make milk. c:


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Harvest Moon taught me about how to get cows to make milk. c:


 
harvest moon taught me many values in life I use today.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> harvest moon taught me many values in life I use today.


 
Getting ladies specific things they like so that they'll like you enough to marry you?

Or that you have to hit big rocks more than once before they break?


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Getting ladies specific things they like so that they'll like you enough to marry you?
> 
> Or that you have to hit big rocks more than once before they break?


 
I'm still waiting for them to make a gay character, so I'll be my gay self and marry some gay dude and adopt a gay baby. 

well you see, small rocks require one hit. medium rocks require a level 2 upgraded hammer that you brought to the blacksmith along with copper. large rocks require about 12 hits with a level 3 hammer, and so on.

DUH


----------



## Zydala (Jan 18, 2011)

~controversial opinions ahoy~ blah blah skip this if you want blah I'm just nitpicking

"Final Fantasy XIII is too linear"

Granted, it's linear. Especially linear compared to other titles (and having it follow XII, which is about as free roaming as it gets). But 'too' linear? For one thing, if you don't like linear games, then just say "its beginning is linear and not my thing". That's perfectly fine and cool. But for the most part, the way it's laid out is pretty beneficial to the story and game it's trying to present. I actually sat on it a bit and found that they were pretty creative and made it pretty intuitive with the storyline. Non-spoilerish summary: the more that the characters begin to see the "big picture" of what's going on plot-wise, the more the environment starts to branch, until you get to that certain point where a lot of things clear up and then suddenly you got that big environment you have to start trekking through

maybe that's me just picking apart things too much (like I tend to do) but oh well


along with the graphics thing: people complaining that a game is 'too cute' looking. Screw you, eternal sonata/professor layton/little big planet/zelda wind waker are awesome >:C

*EDIT:*


Milo said:


> I'm still waiting for them to make a gay character, so I'll be my gay self and marry some gay dude and adopt a gay baby.



They let you have lesbian friendship ceremonies with the girl version :c why not the boys


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It seems that most gamers care about the technology that can make a game have an "Uncanny valley" appeal than with storyline.
> 
> Great marketing tool if you want to appeal to those that want the technology than the story. It's sad when you think about it too.


 
Uncanny valley is something you want to _avoid_ if I recall right.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2011)

Zydala said:


> ~controversial opinions ahoy~ blah blah skip this if you want blah I'm just nitpicking
> 
> "Final Fantasy XIII is too linear"
> 
> Granted, it's linear. Especially linear compared to other titles (and having it follow XII, which is about as free roaming as it gets). But 'too' linear? For one thing, if you don't like linear games, then just say "its beginning is linear and not my thing". That's perfectly fine and cool. But for the most part, the way it's laid out is pretty beneficial to the story and game it's trying to present. I actually sat on it a bit and found that they were pretty creative and made it pretty intuitive with the storyline. Non-spoilerish summary: the more that the characters begin to see the "big picture" of what's going on plot-wise, the more the environment starts to branch, until you get to that certain point where a lot of things clear up and then suddenly you got that big environment you have to start trekking through


 
A lot of people typically tend to play the first couple hours of a game and then jump to conclusions about it if it doesn't instantly start pleasing them. I've seen several reviews, even professional ones, that are choc-full of jumped-to-conclusions and statements that aren't even correct. 

Like Morgan's review of Tales of the Abyss. She had several points...but I just facepalmed numerous times. Really, Morgan? I know RPGs of all kinds take awhile before it really starts running, but if you don't have time to play it, why couldn't you have just read the plot summary on Wikipedia? You at least would have been able to fool more people into thinking you played it. (Then again though, X-Play's really not that professional given that they don't play every game and are often reading from a script.) It's like playing dragon Age: Origins but *only* reviewing it on the Origin part. Or playing Terranigma and only reviewing it on the underworld part of the game. (Yes I've seen a review like that. -_-; )

RPGs just seem vulnerable to this becuase of how long they are without multiplayer - I read a "professional" review for Tales of Legendia that trashed it because it wasn't Symphonia. Okay, so what's this game *ABOUT*? Who are the characters you're showing in the screenshots? (I think it was probably Game Misinformer.) I also read a review for KOTOR that more or less did the same...and a shitty Morrowind review that didn't seem to mention any of the main quest and said there was no plot to the game. What? Did you not look in the journal? Did you not read what they were saying to you because I recall they said "Hey go to Caius in Balmora since he's got stuff to do"., they just didn't teleport you there.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Uncanny valley is something you want to _avoid_ if I recall right.


 
It really depends on the subject and the medium it is produced with.

Some people are going to be attracted to it because it suspends their belief, others will avoid it like a plague because it is too real for their tastes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 19, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some people are going to be attracted to it because it suspends their belief, others will avoid it like a plague because it is too real for their tastes.


 
Or really really really crappy art - One of those Nancy Drew games put Digitized pictures on real peoples' bodies. So as a result it looks absolutely hideous. Typically this is usually why I prefer looks - until you try to make them look realistic likd that dude did with Homer Simpson. DO NOT WANT! KILL IT! KILL THE DEMON!!! 

Though it can be funny sometimes. http://lparchive.org/Clock-Tower-3/Update 6/29-piano28.jpg <-- The Darkid took screenshots at the best opportune moments. XD

Though for some reason I found Avatar kind of unconvincing with the uncanny valley...I mean these are completely alien life forms yet the proportions are virtually *identical* to a human being's, and their body language is exactly the same as a westerner's...on top of sometimes rubbery looking skin and noses that look like Marsha Brady's.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 19, 2011)

Ugh I hate how stupid people judge games too >_<;; I'm like emmm it's a game people have fun!!! Lol


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Every /v/irgin ever.

I fucking hate those omega bastards.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How about people who play games that require you to survive a lengthy learning curve and make use of more serious/thought-out play and after their first round of the game they say "it's gay" and go back to TF2?


 Actually, it's the exact opposite in real life. I can show every "vidya gaem playa" (that just plays CoD) TF2. They'll suck across five games, I bet you, and they'll mention: "This is gay."


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Jan 21, 2011)

*WARNING: RANT UP AHEAD, PLEASE PROCEED WITH CAUTION!*

its really sad that everyone I know seems to judge a game based off of a bad moment in the game or perhaps things like "HUR HUR THE WEAPWNS IN THIS GAME SUCKS!"

it just goes to show how bad certain people are at Judgment, while I do respect their opinion its actually really unfair to judge games based on these trivial things, they don't take into thought about things like... story? for example they don't take into consideration ANY depth of the story and they only happen to focus on the things like stupid moments or something that doesn't go their way...

*END to a really bad RANT*


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 21, 2011)

I *HAD *friends who only played what was so mainstream jesus mentions it. Like a told them about half life and recomemded it and they said, "sounds rubbish"
*What the fuck.*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2011)

That Fur In Camo said:


> its really sad that everyone I know seems to judge a game based off of a bad moment in the game


 
A friend of mine bought Red Orchestra just so he could play it with me and he died all the time and said "HURRR THIS SUCKS, YOU SUCK FOR RECOMMENDING IT." 

...It's not my fault he insisted on running at an MG-42 nest every time he spawned...


----------



## Kurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Ignore this post. Stupid phone c.c


----------



## Kurama (Jan 22, 2011)

I once had a friend tell me Mass Effect 2 was a shitty game because it was for the 360. I can understand hating a system, but saying a game you've never played sucks just because it's for the 360? Blasphemy. I don't see the PS3 cranking out epic games all the time. And sorry if this is a double post, my phone is acting up. DX


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 22, 2011)

Kurama said:


> I once had a friend tell me Mass Effect 2 was a shitty game because it was for the 360. I can understand hating a system, but saying a game you've never played sucks just because it's for the 360? Blasphemy. I don't see the PS3 cranking out epic games all the time. And sorry if this is a double post, my phone is acting up. DX


 I love how that comment by your friend was irrelevant considering it was also for PC, and now for PS3.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well Unreal Engine 3 gets _tons_ of new features added, y'know. When the engine first came out with Unreal Tournament 3 in 2005/6 (I fail to remember exactly) it was _totally different_ to the Unreal Engine 3 build we have now in 2011. It's pretty much Unreal 4 right now and in fact, the real Unreal 4 isn't too far ahead of us in terms of game development times. Sure, it's the same name which gets overused and boring, but not the features and what they produce!


 
Unreal Engine 3 is powering fighting games, that's how awesome it is.
I need to learn that kind of stuff with Quake.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 29, 2011)

Recommend Penumbra to some friends.
Tell them it doesn't give you any weapons except for a pickaxe near the end.
"Sounds like it sucks."
They continue to play CoD. 

Same thing with Amnesia: the dark descent.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 29, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Recommend Penumbra to some friends.
> Tell them it doesn't give you any weapons except for a pickaxe near the end.
> "Sounds like it sucks."
> They continue to play CoD.
> ...


 Then suggest it to someone who has interest in horror games and doesn't play CoD every day, blindingly forcing the flaws down their throats as "fun".


----------



## Lirian (Jan 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> OK, I just want to make a thread where people talk about the stupid things people have said when they explain why they don't like a game.
> 
> Here, let me start.
> 
> ...



I assume this is about Assassin's creed brotherhood multiplayer.

Where you can choose perks to run faster for a short burst, or throw knives to slow people down, or use your hidden pistol to kill them from a distance. Or use your super leet assassin ninja skills to never get into that situation in the first place.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Recommend Penumbra to some friends.
> Tell them it doesn't give you any weapons except for a pickaxe near the end.
> "Sounds like it sucks."
> They continue to play CoD.
> ...



this so many times it hurts.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> this so many times it hurts.


 
Also this.

I really, really hate people who disregard a game that's actually _different in all ways possible_ as inferior.

The should be gassed for stupidity. :v


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Also this.
> 
> I really, really hate people who disregard a game that's actually _different in all ways possible_ as inferior.
> 
> The should be gassed for stupidity. :v


 Again this so much it makes jesus seem evil.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 29, 2011)

GRaphivcs dont matter to me since im a major pc gamer and dont wanna buy a new tower just to get a new shiny game. u.u' I played many many games in the past, and I like the more old school games, even the old school pc games like doom, Rollercoaster tycoon 1+2, heck even recently I tryed out,Amnesia: the dark descent. AND Penumbra. Which both are spooky and frightening, if not very challange to try and get past the challange your trying to pass. 

In fact I HATED call of duty modern warfare 2.
Give me bad company 2 or bf2 any day.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 29, 2011)

kylr23 said:


> In fact I HATED call of duty modern warfare 2.


 This to infinity


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

"Mario games suck because Nintendo is for babies." 

I hear this a decent amount, shrug, and continue playing Super Mario World. Or Mario Kart Wii. Or Super Mario 64. 

(but not Mario is Missing)


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> This to infinity


 
Heh and to think Im 21. The cake taker is the ending. 

Also maro bros 3 <3 Despite I only played it on nintendo8 since I lack a nes or a tv to play it on. meh or a emulator


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 30, 2011)

I've seen something like this happen a lot.

"This is one of the worst games of all time! I hate it!"
"Have you ever even *played* it?"
"I DON'T HAVE TO!"


----------



## Xenke (Jan 30, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I've seen something like this happen a lot.
> 
> "This is one of the worst games of all time! I hate it!"
> "Have you ever even *played* it?"
> "I DON'T HAVE TO!"


 
DANTE'S INFERNO, IT'S SO BAD.

I'VE ONLY PLAYED THE DEMO, BUT I KNOW.

^I say that, trufax.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate it when people get irrationally pissed off because I like a game they don't. I've been called so many names because I like games like Halo or WoW.


 I've had to completely block someone because of this. They made it THEIR personal problem that I played a game they disliked. It got so bad I had to block internet stuff and a phone number.
The person wasn't crazy, it's just they insisted on letting me know that they were a complete dick on the inside.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh yeah and here's something I see people do *all the time*:

"This game sucks because the fandom is full of these people and the fanfiction&Fan Art sucks"

You might have a point on the fandom sucks if this was some game like Team Fortress 2 or an MMORPG that *requires* you to interact with the fanbase, but Fan works? Really? It's *FAN WORKS*. In no way are you *required* to see it at all, and in no way does it affect Canon at all. And even if the fanbase has annoying people in it, I see idiots judging works that *are single player* by their fanbase. In no way are you required to interact with them at all - I think the Elder Scrolls fanbase is full of elitist pricks and snobs yet I've miraculously survived their existence. It's called growing up and not letting factors outside the developers' control ruin the game for you. If you're letting the fanbase ruin a work for you, it's not the work's fault, it's *YOURS*. 

I also love seeing stuff like this:

"This pairing sucks. You shippers are all retards for raping canon. BRB - Shipping Fox and Wolf/Falco"


----------



## Zydala (Jan 30, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Oh yeah and here's something I see people do *all the time*:
> 
> "This game sucks because the fandom is full of these people and the fanfiction&Fan Art sucks"
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha I'm so guilty of the first one for a couple games. Though to be fair I rarely interact at all with fanbases. It just happens to be that surfing around DA and seeing really stupid fanart of games every day has made me jaded to some games  not that I stop liking the games for what they are... it just, uh, takes a while for me to warm up to them again... haha


----------



## Riptor (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly, I'd say Heavy Rain was a pretty shitty game. Not because of the way you control it or anything, but because it has a terrible story for a game that completely relies on the quality of its plot and characters. It's full of plot holes, Madison's basically useless for anything in the plot besides boobs, and you can tell who the killer is because he's the only character you can't kill, no matter what happens.

...But, yeah, on topic. What bugs me are the modern gamers who think that a game that happens to have more than three colors on screen at one time is somehow a bad thing. We need more stuff like Mario Galaxy, seriously.


----------



## BlueKewne (Feb 25, 2011)

"THIS GAME IS SO OBVIOUSLY A CLONE OF _[insert title here]_, THEREFORE IT IS A RIPOFF AND FAILURE 0/5!"

Sometimes this statement is correct, but I've seen a LOT of good games compared in this fashion (especially in Hack-And-Slash and FPSes)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

BlueKewne said:


> "THIS GAME IS SO OBVIOUSLY A CLONE OF _[insert title here]_, THEREFORE IT IS A RIPOFF AND FAILURE 0/5!"
> 
> Sometimes this statement is correct, but I've seen a LOT of good games compared in this fashion (especially in Hack-And-Slash and FPSes)


 
Lolwutthreadnecro? Yes, this is true. The new Medal of Honour game is so very CODdish. :/


----------



## Riley (Feb 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Lolwutthreadnecro? Yes, this is true. The new Medal of Honour game is so very CODdish. :/


 
Being a bad CoD clone was what was _least_ wrong with the new Medal of Honour.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It seems that most gamers care about the technology that can make a game have an "Uncanny valley" appeal than with storyline.
> 
> Great marketing tool if you want to appeal to those that want the technology than the story. It's sad when you think about it too.


 
It's easier to market graphics than it is to market a story. You can't show someone the story very easily in the trailer, but you can make it shiney.



BlueKewne said:


> "THIS GAME IS SO OBVIOUSLY A CLONE OF _[insert title here]_, THEREFORE IT IS A RIPOFF AND FAILURE 0/5!"
> 
> Sometimes this statement is correct, but I've seen a LOT of good games compared in this fashion (especially in Hack-And-Slash and FPSes)


 
Similarity=/=ripoff=/=a bad game. A game can do almost exactly the same things as another game but be totally different in terms of quality. 

Case and point: Bad Company 2. Straight up steals from CoD in some respects, but is still a better game all around.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2011)

Riley said:


> Being a bad CoD clone was what was _least_ wrong with the new Medal of Honour.



It's funny how it used to be the other way around... CoD wanted to be MoH, now MoH wants to be CoD.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 26, 2011)

OH BOY MY THREAD IS BACK.

Today someone was complaining about they didn't know what they were doing in some place, or what was going on, and then I proceeded to watching them skip through all the information that popped up.

SAD.


----------

